# Help with paying a graphic artist?



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

I am just starting out and we are hiring a graphic artist to work by the job while we get started. What is the going rate for a graphic artist? Is it better to pay by the hour or by the job? Any and all advice and/or incites will be helpful.
TIA


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I found a local artist via instagram and I paid him by the design. 

We sat down, I gave him all my ideas and we worked out 6-8 designs for a clothing line and we set a price then and there.

The best thing you can do is have a sit down with the designer and iron out all the details. 

Sent from my Z992 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## smiley wattz (Dec 8, 2013)

To my understanding, Prices vary from artist to artist.


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

I like designcrowd (though I haven't used it to source graphics, but to get graphics jobs). Its like crowdsourced design. You submit a job/logo/graphic need and you'll get anywhere from a few to a few dozen submissions from graphics designers. 

The average cost for a graphics design like like a shirt is about $200. You pay the website, and the website pays the designer once you have selected what design you like best. The client can communicate with the designer through the websites feedback system. I did a logo for a company on there, worked just fine. I'm not sure if I can post the URL on here or not, so just google designcrowd and it will come right up.

Good luck!


----------



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

32R - Thanks for the post. So do you have an standard hourly art fee or do you price the art/design fee per job? How do you advertise your art fees?


----------



## smonster50 (Jan 17, 2012)

Pjc24soc said:


> I am just starting out and we are hiring a graphic artist to work by the job while we get started. What is the going rate for a graphic artist? Is it better to pay by the hour or by the job? Any and all advice and/or incites will be helpful.
> TIA


Honestly, the best thing you could possibly do is find a designer that is looking to get some experience in the industry and possibly build a nice portfolio. Interns and fresh grads are always going to be cheaper than an accomplished artist. Granted, you get what you pay for, but as an upstart it might be something to look into.


----------



## Cristian-BC (Dec 27, 2010)

smonster50 said:


> Honestly, the best thing you could possibly do is find a designer that is looking to get some experience in the industry and possibly build a nice portfolio. Interns and fresh grads are always going to be cheaper than an accomplished artist. Granted, you get what you pay for, but as an upstart it might be something to look into.


Key words being "you get what you pay for..."


----------



## OmniPrint Int. (Feb 24, 2010)

The price depends on the artist and their professional experience. It would be best to decide on an amount per design, since you never know exactly how long it will take to create a design. You could end up paying a lot more if you do by the hour. Shop around with different graphic designers for the best fit.


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

I just do freelance. If I see a job on there I find interesting and I have ideas for, I'll go ahead and spend a few hours creating a design. If the client likes it, I'll refine it. I've only done it through designcrowd, as its just a hobby- not a business. The rate there pretty much is always 200$ for an individual graphic/logo/shirt graphic, etc.

As most of everyone else has said, if you can find an artist locally and have a sit down, thats the way to go, for sure. Check w/ your local community college- they might have some design/art students who would work on your design for free or for very little just to pad their work portfolio.


----------



## garagegirl (Sep 19, 2010)

The closest BIG printer to me has a deal with the local university where students in the GD program do FREE internships with him each semester. He has a few full-time artists but there's nothing like a fresh, new designer who is excited about seeing his/her art on a tee. I'm jealous.

I have a couple of freelance people that DO A FANTASTIC JOB for me per job. Met a BIG, BIG printer last summer and he said he pays one of his art guys $130k a year and every time he sees someone in the artist's office shooting the bull that he knows it's costing him dollar after dollar after. I wish I had the work with even one client to afford to pay someone that. Although, I probably still wouldn't.


----------



## benagain (Jan 7, 2010)

garagegirl said:


> The closest BIG printer to me has a deal with the local university where students in the GD program do FREE internships with him each semester. He has a few full-time artists but there's nothing like a fresh, new designer who is excited about seeing his/her art on a tee. I'm jealous.
> 
> I have a couple of freelance people that DO A FANTASTIC JOB for me per job. Met a BIG, BIG printer last summer and he said he pays one of his art guys $130k a year and every time he sees someone in the artist's office shooting the bull that he knows it's costing him dollar after dollar after. I wish I had the work with even one client to afford to pay someone that. Although, I probably still wouldn't.


damn, 130k for graphics? nice..


----------

